# High(ish) end Water Cooling



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm nearly finished building my new computer and i have decided to go with water cooling for the entire thing (cpu, all three video cards, and maybe even Hard drive and chipset)

I already have my CPU water clock and GPU waterblocks picked out (zalman) the only thing i really need now is a good radiator and pump. but... sense i'm inexperienced with water cooling i really don't know what too look for in quality.

Ideally i'de like them both to be external with the tubes running out the rear of my computer case. It would be great if i could have the radiator sitting on my windowcell (1-2 feet away from my computer case rear) because we get some bitter cold nights here in upstate new york in the winter. even with the heat on 70 there's still a noticable chill near the window. I was thinking that having a radiator near there would let me get temps below room temperature.... at least in theory. and the AC vent is about the same distance on the opposite side (for the summer months)

I remember seeing external water cooling systems in the past but newegg (where i have so far done most of my shopping) only has internal devices.

Any advice on my water cooling venture? What pump and radiator should i get? where can i get them? how much does positioning matter? 

Price is, for the most part, non issue.

really hoping to overclock my new Q9650 to 4ghz.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hmm ive had a look about and the black ice radiators seem to be top notch along with a laing pump. Not got specific models though. It think you could place the radiator externally though they are designed to mount somewhere on the case.


----------

